
Azure Container Registry Preview - alpb
https://azure.microsoft.com/campaigns/container-registry/
======
itaysk
Surprised that this item hit the front page and not the announcement on open
sourcing ACS, Adding Kubernetes: [https://azure.microsoft.com/en-
us/blog/azure-container-servi...](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-
us/blog/azure-container-service-the-cloud-s-most-open-option-for-containers/)

------
LyalinDotCom
Very cool to see this preview make Hacker News, so also FYI, we've got Visual
Studio Tooling (also in Preview) for Docker if anyone is interested.

Visual Studio Tools for Docker - Preview
[https://visualstudiogallery.msdn.microsoft.com/0f5b2caa-
ea00...](https://visualstudiogallery.msdn.microsoft.com/0f5b2caa-
ea00-41c8-b8a2-058c7da0b3e4)

Also you can get the full details of this Azure announcements in this blog
post: [https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/azure-container-
regis...](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/azure-container-registry-
preview/)

p.s. for those who don't know yet I work for Microsoft :).

------
sajaya
We had an intern build this for ACR - [https://github.com/azure/acr-web-
manager](https://github.com/azure/acr-web-manager)

------
DIVx0
This is very timely news. I'm involved in a fairly large project to migrate
some enterprise infrastructure onto Azure. We've hit a road block with ACS and
their newly announced ACS-Engine addresses all of that [0].

This Container Registry is icing on the cake.

[0] [https://github.com/Azure/acs-engine](https://github.com/Azure/acs-engine)

------
juice_bus
Interesting to see this announced / posted here around the same time as
Hyper.sh [0], i'm curious as to what the pricing will be!

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12891584](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12891584)

~~~
rossgardler
There is no additional charge aver and above the normal Azure compute charges
(I'm the PM for this work in Azure)

